# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  is this Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green gecko'?

## EvolutionZ

hi guys. need help here.. bought this 2 plantlets of crypts 1 week ago.. only recently it started to have new leaves growing..
from the picture i see in the net.. it does looks like green gecko to me.. if its not.. what crypt is it? thanks.

----------


## Jervis

Not sure bro... mine looks like this and it was ID as Green Gecko.

----------


## EvolutionZ

mine looks quite different from yours.. haha..
anyway.. this is a web with pictures of the green gecko..
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...c=Cryptocoryne

----------


## illumnae

did you get yours from NA Evolutionz? I got one that looks like yours and Chan was unable to tell me what kind of wendtii it was. mine looks like yours i think, with slightly more marbling...i'll try and take a picture to post when i get back home from work

----------


## EvolutionZ

nope.. i got it from a friend...

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

I got Cryptocoryne wendtii "green gecko" from Midori some time back. Exactly like the one EvolutionZ posted.

----------


## illumnae

Thanks for the ID chongyu  :Smile:  guess i got green gecko from NA too then

----------


## EvolutionZ

thanks chongyu =)

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Eh mine looks the same doesn't mean it is a confirmed id.... :Opps:

----------


## lEddyl

got mine from Midori. looks different from yours

----------


## illumnae

mine...badly taken pic as usual

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Eh..... and mine's gone........ overgrown by hairgrass and disappeared.. :Embarassed:

----------

